# Where to find shaving products?



## resh (Sep 8, 2012)

I want to shift from my Gilette razors to double-edge safety razors. I am looking for Edwin Jagger or Merkur razors in particular, but I am not able to find them _anywhere_. It's really surprising that safety razors are such a rare commodity in a city like Dubai. Does anyone here know any place to get this? Buying from amazon would be my last resort if I can't find it, but I would prefer buying from a shop.


----------



## artorious (May 31, 2011)

*Shaving Set*

Hi,

I have been struggling to find a place myself for quality shaving sets and found one place. Its called Chachoos. Its in karama, next to or maybe in Karama Centre. 

I could not go there because when I called them, they informed me that there shop was gutted in a fire on april 1  and they will not open for the next few months . I saw some pretty good reviews about their products on the net. ( DE razors in Dubai [Archive] - Badger & Blade )


Lulu also has some options, but these are those inexpensive ones. I want to have a proper shaving set with wooden or metallic handles so that my DE shaving exercise feels as good as it should be. 

In case you find any other good option, please let me know as I am also facing difficulty in finding a good DE set. :confused2:

thanks!


----------



## oaomar (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, I recently got into DE safety razor shaving and really got hooked on it. It took me a while but I managed to find a few places in Dubai that sell top grade shaving kit, let me know if your interested.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I order the ones for my husband from the UK. Sadly there really aren't any options here.


----------

